# qu'est-ce qui se passe?



## Funper

Salut,

Est-ce qui'il y a une expression pareille à celle du titre en italien?

Merci.


----------



## federicoft

Oui: _"che cosa succede?_", "_che cosa sta succedendo?" _ou parfois "_che cosa c'è?_", selon les cas.


----------



## CrystalAngel

Che c'è?

est utilisée pour choses informelles, ou tu peux dire

Che succede?


----------



## federicoft

CrystalAngel said:


> Che c'è?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Che succede?



Dans le Nord ça serait: _cosa c'è?_, _cosa succede?_


----------



## Donaldos

_cosa succede_ ne marcherait pas ailleurs?


----------



## brian

Donaldos said:


> _cosa succede_ ne marcherait pas ailleurs?



Si -- _che succede = cosa succede = che cosa succede. _Il y a peut-être des régions où l'un ou l'autre est préferé, mais on peut bien utiliser partout tous les trois, je dirais.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J'ai l'intention de créer un blog ?= Ho l'intenzione di creare un blog 

Le titre du Blog: Qu'est-ce qui se passe? (commentaires & suggestions) 
Il titolo del Blog : Cosa succede? (Commenti & Suggerimenti)

Message : Prière d'écrire en Français et Italien sur ce Blog.
Il messagio: Vi richiesto di scrivere in francese ed italiano su questo blog.

Est-ce que c'est bon comme ça?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> J'ai l'intention de créer un blog ?= Ho l'intenzione di creare un blog
> 
> Le titre du Blog: Qu'est-ce qui se passe? (commentaires & suggestions)
> Il titolo del Blog : Cosa succede? (Commenti & Suggerimenti)
> 
> Message : Prière d'écrire en Français et Italien sur ce Blog.
> Il messagio: Vi richiesto di scrivere in francese ed italiano su questo blog.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est bon comme ça?


Je dirais 'si prega di scrivere in francese e italiano...'


----------



## coppergirl

J'ai entendu aussi "Che mi dici?".  Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------

